# New WSM



## Gomer1 (Aug 21, 2007)

Just got mine fairly recently and want to try and do a pulled pork this weekend but I have a bunch of questions. I don't have a Maverick ET-73 yet and was wondering if anyone know of stores that carry it in stock (price isn't a issue I just obviously need it). If not what can hold me over? I also was curious about lighting the WSM and how often you need to add charcoal, and what type you guys suggest? I have read a lot on the site but not so much about this stuff.. More will come.

Thanks


----------



## Griff (Aug 21, 2007)

PM Larry Wolf about FedExing you a maverick.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 21, 2007)

Very few stores carry the ET-73... www.wolferub.com has them for $44 and includes the USPS Priority mail shipping!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 21, 2007)

Do you have a charcoal chimney to light your coals with?
They are cheap and often found at lowes and home depot.

Once you load the charcoal ring and add your lit coals to the
top of the pile, get your temps adjusted and running steady
by manipulating the vents, the wsm can run overnight and never
need to more charcoal.


----------



## Gomer1 (Aug 21, 2007)

I do have a Chimney, and I have PM'd Larry.

Do I just do 1 Chimney over how much coals in the bottom already?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 21, 2007)

pretty much load the ring up with unlit coals, and leave enough room
to add the chimney of lit coals...it's called the Minion Method, which
I taught to Jim Minion.  The lit coals slowly ignite the unlit, and it
slow burns for hours, providing an even heat while you sleep.
Any problems..your ET will beep at you to wake you up and adjust
the vents to get temps back to normal.


And hey to Goober.


----------



## Gomer1 (Aug 21, 2007)

Cool thanks. What is with people always calling me Goober? hehe Do you just use Kingsford original or whatever?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 21, 2007)

Kingsford is fine...others use lump.
I think original Kingsford is good to start with.  don't buy the
mesquite or the easy to light (soaked in flammable chemicals)
kind.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 21, 2007)

Get yourself an big empty coffe can and cut out the bottom and the top..place it in the center of the charcoal grate and the center of the ring...place your unlit charcoal around it...along with a couple of pieces of smoking wood...I like cherry and hickory...I also like lump charcoal..use what you want and can get...anyone then light the chimney when all the coals are that white color dump the lit chimney inside of the coffe can...remove coffe can with tongs or welding mits...you now have the right amount of lit charcoal and the rest of the unlit and wood has stayed where you want it....bottom vents all open assmeble the WSM with meat on.....keep the top lid all the way open and the bottom ones all the way open till you hit 200* then shut the bottom three down till they are open about 1/3 of the way...wait 15-20 to see what your temp is and make small adjusments from there...It has been my experience it's easier to bring the temp up then down...after it's dialed in that's about it...
Just my .02
Good luck and enjoy your WSM


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 21, 2007)

Are you using water in the stock wsm pan for a heat sink ?


----------



## Gomer1 (Aug 21, 2007)

I was thinking I would being my first Pulled Pork attempt I was planning on being up w/ it as much as possible.

I am always open to suggestion though.


----------



## Gomer1 (Aug 21, 2007)

Also I just ordered my therm, Thanks to Larry Wolfe! Is there any instruction on how to set this up w/ a WSM? Again I looked around but have not found anything..


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 21, 2007)

That will work fine.  You will have to refill at some point.  If there is a Bass Pro Shop near by, you may want to invest in a Brinkman CHARCOAL Pan for about 4 bucks.  It will hold way more water.


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 21, 2007)

Until you are ready for more mods you can just run the wires under the lid.


----------



## Gomer1 (Aug 21, 2007)

Unfortunately there is not a Bass Pro shop nearby but, I do not mind refilling it for now.

I have been looking around at rubs and that and I am not sure what to use.. I don't like anything too spicy, and I am unsure about rubbing mustard/mayo on the butt as well? Honestly I am pretty clueless here.. Especially about sauce, I have seen a lot of mention of vinegar based sauces. Are there recipes for these around too? And you put it on after you pull it? Final question for now... I want a Pork Butt or Pork Shoulder when I go to buy it?

Really sorry for the basic questions I have been poking around all day with the search and not having much luck is there some stuff with the really basic stuff I am missing? I really do not mean to be re-asking things that have been answered in the past and I am very grateful for all your help so far and look forward to showing you guys some pics on saturday!


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 21, 2007)

Gomer said:
			
		

> Unfortunately there is not a Bass Pro shop nearby but, I do not mind refilling it for now.
> 
> I have been looking around at rubs and that and I am not sure what to use.. I don't like anything too spicy, and I am unsure about rubbing mustard/mayo on the butt as well? Honestly I am pretty clueless here.. Especially about sauce, I have seen a lot of mention of vinegar based sauces. Are there recipes for these around too? And you put it on after you pull it? Final question for now... I want a Pork Butt or Pork Shoulder when I go to buy it?
> 
> Really sorry for the basic questions I have been poking around all day with the search and not having much luck is there some stuff with the really basic stuff I am missing? I really do not mean to be re-asking things that have been answered in the past and I am very grateful for all your help so far and look forward to showing you guys some pics on saturday!


ask as many questions as you want... and any kind of questions. Everybody here is super cool man..  I ask all the time and everyone helps me...   that's how you learn bro.. I like wolfe rub spicy.. He has regular too.. I don't make my own yet. The other folks here know alot about pork,,,  I have the same questions as you...


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 21, 2007)

On this forum all you have to do is ask.  About a year ago I was in the same boat as you and I didn't have nearly as good a smoker as you have.

I went back and found my very first Butt cook.  You will notice that I asked a lot of questions and got a lot of great advice.

http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t= ... highlight=


----------



## Gomer1 (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks guys.

That was a good read Cliff I hope my first comes out as good. Can anyone suggest a rub and sauce? I doubt I can order anything because I am cooking for saturday.. And how much sauce to use?

Thank again really looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 21, 2007)

I don't know what store you have. But they must have a bbq section. Go there and look for rubs and pick what you think you'd like and your guest would like.. You can always add more salt later.. As far as sauces, what do you mean? BBq sauce? If so, same as before pick what you like. you're the chef and you will be the one they praise...I have a feeling it will all work out perfect!!! Hang in there buddy!!!!


----------



## Gomer1 (Aug 21, 2007)

I have no experience w/ these vinegar based sauces is that what is typically used w/ the pulled pork? Are these available at the store? And how much sauce to beef ratio?

Thanks  8)


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 22, 2007)

If you are just wanting to know what a good commercial bbq sauce is then, I like Stubbs.   I have also cut a bottle of Cattlemens with enough apple cider vinegar to make it flow easier.  That will give you the vinegar base you are speaking about. 

Not everyone likes sauce mixed in the meat so you may want to leave some of it naked.  Pulled Pork is about the only thing I do sauce and that is just because it keeps the bun from getting to soggy  


Good luck with the cook.


----------



## Gomer1 (Aug 22, 2007)

Stubbs I have seen that one in the store for sure. I just use that straight on the pork?


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 22, 2007)

Gomer said:
			
		

> Stubbs I have seen that one in the store for sure. I just use that straight on the pork?





			
				Cliff H. said:
			
		

> *Not everyone likes sauce mixed in the meat so you may want to leave some of it naked.  Pulled Pork is about the only thing I do sauce and that is just because it keeps the bun from getting to soggy  *
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 22, 2007)

Gomer said:
			
		

> Stubbs I have seen that one in the store for sure. I just use that straight on the pork?



Taste it first.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 22, 2007)

Gomer keep asking thats why I like this board so much..people want to help..you might get 20 different ways of doing something...


----------



## PantherTailgater (Aug 22, 2007)

Having purchased a new WSM about two months ago here's a few tips I learned and others shared along the way.

New WSM's run hot because they aren't coated yet.  Don't use a full chimney of charcoal to start, only about 10-15 briquettes.  Shut your botton vents off all the way when the smoker temp reaches 200 degrees.  Check the fuel door for fit.  You may have to bend it some to improve the fit.  When you put the center section on the bottom, rotate it so that the fit is even all the way around.  

If you don't like spicy, just rub with salt and pepper.

If you like ketchup and vinegar based sauces, use a Lexington style BBQ sauce.  

Enjoy you first pulled pork smoke and don't worry too much.  They're very forgiving.


----------



## Gomer1 (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow, thanks for the great tips for my first smoke.


----------



## cleglue (Aug 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

Here are some pictures of starting the fire.  I fill the ring with lump or briquettes unlit, add a few chunks of wood, then put about 12 to 15 lit briquettes around the charcoal.  I have never had to add anymore charcoal for any of my cooks...ribs, butts, or brisket.  I learned all about the WSM from this forum!











Here are some pictures of the piedmont pan I made.  I think I really like filling the original  water pan with sand and covering it with foil rather than using the piedmont pan.  It keeps the heat very steady.  I've never used water in the water pan.


----------



## PantherTailgater (Aug 22, 2007)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Here are some pictures of starting the fire.  I fill the ring with lump or briquettes unlit, add a few chunks of wood, then put about 12 to 15 lit briquettes around the charcoal.  I have never had to add anymore charcoal for any of my cooks...ribs, butts, or brisket.  I learned all about the WSM from this forum!
> 
> ...



Yeah, I just added sand to the original pan and covered it with foil.  IMO, the main advantage to NOT using water is that you don't have to open the fuel door to keep adding more water.  Opening the fuel door or raising the lid when smoking butts just causes more temperature fluctuations and uses more fuel IMO.


----------



## Gomer1 (Aug 22, 2007)

I guess I need to pick up some sand, thanks guys.


----------



## Gomer1 (Aug 23, 2007)

I think this might be my last question, at least until I am started BBQing.

I have read about rubbing Mayo and/or Yellow Mustard on the pork before cooking? Is this a common thing to do? Do you do this as well as your Rub?

I guess that was 3 questions.

Turns out the Q is pushed to sunday but with a larger guest list so it should be fun 

Thanks again to everyone!


----------



## smokemaster (Aug 23, 2007)

Gomer said:
			
		

> I guess I need to pick up some sand, thanks guys.


Or you can use a clay pot base: http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=10219&highlight=


I never heard of using mayo, but I use yellow mustard on the meat first and then sprinkle on the rub.  The mustard allows the rub to stick better and also allows a better bark to form.  The mustard doesn't flavor the meat so don't worry about that.


----------



## Gomer1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice Avatar, hehe

Just like French's Yellow Mustard works?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 23, 2007)

Gomer said:
			
		

> I think this might be my last question, at least until I am started BBQing.
> 
> I have read about rubbing Mayo and/or Yellow Mustard on the pork before cooking? Is this a common thing to do? Do you do this as well as your Rub?
> 
> ...



Don't worry about the questions Gomer!!  This board is full of good advice!!

It's not necessary to rub mayo or mustard onto your meat.  All it does it gives you a "glue" to hold more rub onto the meats surface.  I don't rub anything on my pork, but I do like to splash worcestershire sauce on my beef before rubbing, but again it's not necessary.  

Since the BBQ is on Sunday and you're fairly new at this, do yourself a big favor and cook your meats on Saturday and reheat on Sunday!  You and you guests will have a much more enjoyable time, without you worrying about when this and that are going to be finished and them worrying about when they're going to eat!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 23, 2007)

Gomer said:
			
		

> Unfortunately there is not a Bass Pro shop nearby but, I do not mind refilling it for now.
> 
> I have been looking around at rubs and that and I am not sure what to use.. I don't like anything too spicy, and I am unsure about rubbing mustard/mayo on the butt as well? Honestly I am pretty clueless here.. Especially about sauce, I have seen a lot of mention of vinegar based sauces. Are there recipes for these around too? And you put it on after you pull it? Final question for now... I want a Pork Butt or Pork Shoulder when I go to buy it?
> 
> Really sorry for the basic questions I have been poking around all day with the search and not having much luck is there some stuff with the really basic stuff I am missing? I really do not mean to be re-asking things that have been answered in the past and I am very grateful for all your help so far and look forward to showing you guys some pics on saturday!



Gomer do a Google search on BBQ Rub Recipes, there are alot on the web that are really good and simple to make.  Or check out your grocery store, most of them sell Stubbs Rub, BBQ Magic, KC Masterpiece, etc. that will work in a pinch if you're not up to making your own.  There are also a ton of web base BBQ Rub retailers that sell good rubs.  

As far as sauce goes, as stated before not everyone likes sauce on their pork until it's on the sandwich.  So either buy a couple store bought sauces to try out.  I doubt you'll be able to find any store bought vinegar sauces in Washington, so you may have to do a Google search on vinegar bbq sauce recipes as well.  Or a simple solution would be to buy a couple bottles of Sweet Baby Rays Original.  Keep one bottle plain and mix the other bottle 50/50 with vinegar, which makes a pretty decent vinegar/tomato base sauce.  

Here's a couple links for some really good vinegary BBQ Sauces that are great on Pulled Pork

http://www.revmarvin.com/  <Vinegar/mustard base sauce (my all time favorite)
http://www.swampsauce.com/  Vinegar/slight tomato base sauce (very, very good)
http://www.scottsbarbecuesauce.com/ Vinegar/pepper base sauce (traditional Eastern NC Style sauce) very good

Hope this helps you out some!

BTW your Maverick went out yesterday and should be to you no later than Saturday!!


----------



## Gomer1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks a ton Larry I will check out those sauces for sure, I think I will try and make that first one, getting really excited and super appreciate your help w/ the maverick!


----------

